# How to hack a java mobile?



## ANURAG SHARMA (Dec 13, 2008)

You might have seen this feature in most of Chinese and regional brands like Fly. There is an option in Bluetooth Menu> FTP profile which enables the connected user to explore all the files of mopbile and mmc. But this feature is not available in any of NOKIA java phones. So, frnds cud u plz suggest any java app for it. Thanx in advance.........


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 13, 2008)

Simple.
Google for "Bluetooth File Manager v1.2" You will find the app.


----------

